# Lost a chick on day 4



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

I am a first timer with baby chicks. Mine were hatched on Wednesday and I got them in the mail on Friday. They seemed to be doing awesome. Very energetic on Friday and Saturday. I cleaned a few pasty butts and added some oatmeal to there feed that I ground up in a clean coffee mill on Saturday night. Sunday morning I woke up and one was dead. Is this just something that happens or should I change something I'm doing? Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

This is my set-up.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Your set up looks exactly like mine! Although I'm new at this too, it sounds like it's something that just happened, sadly. That's a huge fear of mine as I only have three! But I think you did everything correctly and I don't think it's there food or they all would be gone too. Maybe the little fella had something he was born with, some problem that you couldn't see? I'm really sorry for your loss! I don't think it was anything you could have helped. Hope this helps out. Best wishes .and again I'm so sorry that this happened!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

This sometimes happens. Nothing you did personally . We have ordered many chicks in the mail. As many as 25 at a time to as little as 5. Batch of 15 one year lost 2. Batch of 10 lost 1. Most places will give you either credit or another chick.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We have been lucky to have not lost any new chicks, now, we did have issue with one breed (polish) where they developed a bubble eye, and we lost 3 out of 4, all the hens. They were about 8-12 weeks old when that happened. We even got more of another breed at the same time, from the same person with no issues. We only gave the medicated feed and some probiotics to the water once, then normal water. Then when they went to grower feed, we started to include some treats in their feed 

Good luck.


----------



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and comfort! The rest of the chicks seem healthy and happy! One even walks into my hands when I put them in the box. I am hoping the one we lost was just one of those things and that I won't have any more problems. They sure do love the ground up oatmeal!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry you lost a baby. That's especially tough.


----------

